# TTOC takes Gold for Club Events at ADI 2009!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

For the fifth year in a row the TT Owners Club has won Gold in the yearly Audi Diver Awards for the category of Best Club Events!

I'm addition to this we have also taken the Silver Award for Best Club Communications!

After an incredible turnout at Audi Driver International today with over 35 cars on the club stand this really does show the level of support the club has from it's members. A huge thanks to everyone who voted for the club and has supported us over a difficult year.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic news Nick - well done to you and all the committee in your efforts to turn this club around over the last year or so.

You DO have a lot of support out here, and it's good to see that recognised.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic...... gutted i couldnt stay behind for the dinner evning now! Congrats to all


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd just like to add my thanks to everyone that voted for us .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes thank you for all your votes...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Like the new avatar :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Like the new avatar :lol:


lol - thought it was good! how you feeling now?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Like the new avatar :lol:
> ...


Rough again, think I'm getting the flu


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Andrew, you are just the most-ill person I've ever known. Remind me not to buy you an LP for christmas! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, thanks for everyone's support and contributions over the year. It's great to see everyone pulling together and things paying off. Well done everybody! 

Get better soon Andrew. Is Nick ill too? Come to think of it I've got a sore throat this morning too. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think its the travelling to work has worn me down .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks toall the members and the committe for making this possible


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome stuff chaps


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations all round and well done to us all, especially THE COMMITTEE. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Better late than never I suppose; thanks all for a great turn out on the day and all the votes cast. Brilliant effort all round


----------

